# SEOUL | Seoul Forest I'Park River Foret | 121m x 9 | 388ft x 9 | 36 fl x 9 | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Seoul Forest Belladew, Seongdong-gu, Seoul, South Korea
121m / Residential / Demo / 2020-2023

36Fl : x9















제테크 길라잡이 : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com





Demolition is ongoing:


















서울숲 벨라듀 철거 : 네이버 이미지검색


'서울숲 벨라듀 철거'의 네이버 이미지검색 결과입니다.




search.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

The project's name is now: *Seoul Forest I'Park River Foret*

Demolition is now complete:










Also, this is probably one of the ugliest and laziest proposal considering its prime location. Near subway Line 2, near Seoul Forest, near the river.

This is so ugly that I think that this deserves a warning to viewers: NSFW
















봉쥬르의리얼부동산정보 : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















IPARK
 

삶을 아름답게 만드는 공간




www.i-park.com





Phase 2:















IPARK


삶을 아름답게 만드는 공간




www.i-park.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















IPARK


삶을 아름답게 만드는 공간




www.i-park.com





Phase 2:















IPARK


삶을 아름답게 만드는 공간




www.i-park.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















IPARK


삶을 아름답게 만드는 공간




www.i-park.com





Phase 2:















IPARK


삶을 아름답게 만드는 공간




www.i-park.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















IPARK


삶을 아름답게 만드는 공간




www.i-park.com





Phase 2:















IPARK


삶을 아름답게 만드는 공간




www.i-park.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















IPARK


삶을 아름답게 만드는 공간




www.i-park.com





Phase 2:















IPARK


삶을 아름답게 만드는 공간




www.i-park.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















IPARK


삶을 아름답게 만드는 공간




www.i-park.com





Phase 2:















IPARK


삶을 아름답게 만드는 공간




www.i-park.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















IPARK


삶을 아름답게 만드는 공간




www.i-park.com





Phase 2:















IPARK


삶을 아름답게 만드는 공간




www.i-park.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















IPARK


삶을 아름답게 만드는 공간




www.i-park.com





Phase 2:















IPARK


삶을 아름답게 만드는 공간




www.i-park.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















IPARK


삶을 아름답게 만드는 공간




www.i-park.com





Phase 2:















IPARK


삶을 아름답게 만드는 공간




www.i-park.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















IPARK


삶을 아름답게 만드는 공간




www.i-park.com





Phase 2:















IPARK


삶을 아름답게 만드는 공간




www.i-park.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:















IPARK


삶을 아름답게 만드는 공간




www.i-park.com





Phase 2:















IPARK


삶을 아름답게 만드는 공간




www.i-park.com


----------

